# AAB's Raspberry/Chipotle Pork Tenderloin



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are two nice lean Pork Tenderloins that I've skinned of fat and coated with olive oil and a rub of commercial Adobo seasoning, granulated garlic and some dried Cilantro leaves.







To make the grilling easier and to prevent the narrow end (commonly called the 'tail') from becoming over done, I've flipped the tail under and kept in place with some butchers/kitchen twine. They will now go to a Food Saver bag and a few hours rest in the fridge.






These have been grilled direct on a raised grid, at approximately 400° on my Primo grill for 15-20 minutes, turning every 5 minutes or so. The last few minutes per side I brushed with a homemade Raspberry/Chipotle Sauce* (recipe at the end) and pulled from the grill at a temperature of 145° internal.






Ahhh...almost perfection, a hint of pink in the middle of the Pork Tenderloin. Notice how nice and juicy the meat is.






After arranging on the plate, I drizzled more of the Raspberry/Chipotle* mixture over the medallions. This was served with steamed broccoli and carrots. A bottle of Banrock Station Chardonnay complimented the meal. This is a another keeper recipe at our house.







*My Raspberry/Chipotle Sauce

This is nothing like the real thing, but I made do with a few ingredients on hand. For chili heads, I suggest you try the recipe as is and then add your extra heat. This has a pleasant sweet/peppery kick.

½ cup Raspberry All Fruit (I used Polaners), no sugar added
¼ cup Raspberry 'Lite' Vinaigrette
¼ cup Chipotle Grilling Sauce (found in the bbq sauce section of the store)
approx ½ tsp granulated garlic
approx ½ tsp Cayenne pepper

Put all ingredients into a small saucepan. Mix well and turn stove onto low heat, stir occasionally until a slow simmer and cook until sauce has thickened and reduced by about 25%. Yield, approx ¾ cup. This can be used as a grilling sauce or a dipping sauce at the table. It would be great with chicken and fish, too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2008)

GEEZ - that looks terrible - absolutely icky - (that's my story and I'm sticking to it).  I'm going to have to up the size of my pants because of you!   I already "warned" you that the "bigger" clothing bill is headed your way


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey! Now I know what to do with my Goya Adobo, thanks!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Hey! Now I know what to do with my Goya Adobo, thanks!



It's great on chicken and fish, too!


----------



## john a (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice looking tenderloins. Gone are the days when we use to cook pork until it was like a dried up old shoe, thank goodness.


----------

